
What do investors talk about after you leave the room?  - yonim78
http://geektime.com/2013/05/26/what-do-investors-talk-about-after-you-leave-the-room-a-visit-with-new-york-angels/
======
ank286
They talk about your attitude when you were talking to them. Are they
convinced by your eye contact and shoes? If you don't take care of your
appearance, you won't meticulously consider the niceties required to face
customers and leading on gently around your products.

------
andrewcooke
so why not leave a bug in the room? i imagine it would be very easy to leave a
bug in the trash that would be thrown out later. and i bet no vc is checking
for that.

(this might seem crazy, but 20 years ago a fellow postdoc did exactly this to
listen in on a meeting. he was an electrical engineer and built the bug
himself, but i am sure you can buy things these days) (yeah he was kinda
sleazy).

(obviously one "why" is that it's ethically questionable. but from another pov
it's very much a hack solution. i see posts here urging founders to think
outside the box, never give up, go to extremes etc etc...)

~~~
mindcrime
I don't actually advocate doing any of this, but I bought a book on "Spy
Techniques for the Office" (or something like that) a long time ago (I think
it was on the bargain rack at Barnes & Noble)... anyway, one of the techniques
they mention for spying on a meeting when you're not in the room goes like
this:

Go to the meeting, and put your phone on the table. Have the phone set for no
ring, and auto-answer. Excuse yourself to go to the restroom. Then, using
another phone, call the phone laying on the table. Listen to what is being
said in your absence.

In this case (listening after the meeting has adjourned) you'd need to find a
way to "forget" your phone, so it couldn't just be lying right on the table
top. I suppose you could pitch it in the bin, ala Cypher in The Matrix, if you
could do it without being noticed. Could be awkward if somebody found it
though.

You could probably also build a very small, easy to conceal audio recorder
using one of the voice recorder ICs meant for something like an answering
machine. Leave it in your jacket pocket, and then "forget" your jacket when
you leave the meeting. But the risk is that somebody notices the jacket and
decides to be nice and chases you down to bring it to you.

Hmm... looking at one example of such a recorder IC setup, this one can only
do 64 seconds of voice. Maybe not very useful. But you could probably use an
rPi and an SD card and build something that could record significantly more.
Or use an Arduino and a cellular shield and build something you can dial
into...

Oh, wait, looking here[1], it looks like you can get voice recorder ICs that
go up to 16 minutes. Not sure, offhand, how much supporting circuitry and
power it would take for one of these things, though, so not sure how small it
could be built.

Anyway, like I said, I don't recommend actually doing this. Just food for
thought.

[1]: [http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en/integrated-
circuits...](http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en/integrated-circuits-
ics/interface-voice-record-and-
playback/2556441?ColumnSort=-402&fid=0&pageSize=25)

------
programminggeek
They likely talk about the things you'd think they'd talk about. Ultimately,
if they think they can get their money back and then some by investing.

------
mtthw
This site is terrible on smaller screens.

